# Samsung launches streamng 3D VOD service



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Samsung is rolling out a premium 3D video on-demand streaming service through its "Explore 3D" app starting in June, the company said.

Some free content--in streaming high definition-will be immediately available, including trailers from DreamWorks Animation and other studios, music videos, educational content and full-length TV shows from Wealth TV. Explore 3D is accessible from Samsung's SmartHub interface.

Later this year, Explore 3D will also offer access to paid content available in streaming 3D â€“ including feature films and shorts, plus full-length 3D documentaries. The service is available now on all 2010 and 2011 LED Smart 3D TVs and Plasma Smart 3D TVs. Users simply sign up for a new account via any PC.

Read more: http://www.fierceiptv.com/story/samsung-launching-3d-video-demand-service-summer/2011-05-25#ixzz1NYRn7JfC
Samsung press release: http://www.samsungusanews.com/2011/05/samsung-launches-3d-on-demand-streaming-service-in-the-us--delivering-spectacular-3d-content-at-any-time/


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Samsung streamng 3D - another look: http://www.digitaltrends.com/home-theater/samsung-tries-new-bonus-content-scheme-to-sell-3d-tvs/


----------

